# Anyone Here Have High-Definition with DirecTV?



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey guys...I just checked the FAQ but didn't quite see the answers I was looking for. I posted this elsewhere, but wanted other opinions, too...

I am thinking about getting HD since I have DirecTV. I've done some research on it a little, but still am a little confused, too.

I have the correct satellite dish to get HD feeds. But there just seems to be to many things that are uncertain.

For example, I've checked a couple sites like Best Buy or Circuit City. It says you can buy an HD receiver with Tivo (and I would want it with Tivo since I currently have a non-HD Tivo receiver) for $499.99. I feel like I've read/heard that when you buy the HD receiver, you have to pay a monthly fee of $4.99 just for simply owning/using the receiver...is this true?

Another thing that seems confusing is the situation with local channels. I've read up on this, and it seems that along with my satellite dish, I will need to pay for an off-air attenna JUST to get local channels in HD? Is that also true?

And then we aren't even talking about getting actual HD packages. For example, for 10 bucks a month, you can get a variety of channels (ESPN, Universal Channel, Discovery Channel, etc) in HD.

But it seems that after the dust has settled, you are paying a TON of $$ to get only a few channels in HD. And then--I think--you have to worry about whether or not certain channels will even air their programs in HD, right?

Can anyone who has DirecTV and High-definition fill me in on whats true/false, the pricing, equipment, etc? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

1) Yes... you still have to pay the monthly $5.99 DVR fee... if this is your 2nd unit on your account you have to pay the mirror/leasing fee of $4.99 for every reciever after the first

2) Most units now are LEASED (even though you will pay $499 up front)... I still haven't been able to figure how that whole leasing thing works.

3) LOCAL SD stations are probably what you will recieve with your dish. LOCAL HD are still only low number of areas, and the HR10-250 (HD-TiVo) can't tune those in. There is no DVR out yet that can. Yes, you will have to pay extra for the OTA Local Channels in HD (if available)

That is the price for the HD Package

pretty much, you have everything right.


----------



## GrumpyGuy (Mar 24, 2002)

PacMan3000 said:


> Hey guys...I just checked the FAQ but didn't quite see the answers I was looking for. I posted this elsewhere, but wanted other opinions, too...
> 
> I am thinking about getting HD since I have DirecTV. I've done some research on it a little, but still am a little confused, too.
> 
> ...


I just did comparison of DTV HD against my cable co using my Sony KDSR60XBR1 and the cable co had a better PQ. I was very dissapointed with the few HD offerings from DTV and they charge $9 for it. I fed both signals using the HDMI ports. I returned the HR10-250 to Best Buy and got my $$$ back. I love TIVO but this unit is showing it's age. Guide populates V E R Y S L O W L Y.

Good Luck


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> Yes, you will have to pay extra for the OTA Local Channels in HD (if available)


Just to clarify, you don't have to pay for local OTA channels if you can receive them and they are available for your area. All you need is an antenna that you may have to pay for.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Mark Lopez said:


> Just to clarify, you don't have to pay for local OTA channels if you can receive them and they are available for your area. All you need is an antenna that you may have to pay for.


Thank you for the clarrification....
(as that is what I intended to type)


----------



## oldguy (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, you will have to pay extra for the OTA Local Channels in HD (if available)

That is the price for the HD Package

pretty much, you have everything right.[/QUOTE]

I was told that if you are paying to get the SD locals then there is no extra charge for HD locals.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

oldguy said:


> Yes, you will have to pay extra for the OTA Local Channels in HD (if available)
> 
> That is the price for the HD Package
> 
> ...


huh? No you do not have to pay extra for HD Locals OTA, you do not have to have the HD package to receive these.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

oldguy said:


> I was told that if you are paying to get the SD locals then there is no extra charge for HD locals.


If you have a H20 and the AT-9 dish...
And HD-Locals are available via DirecTV stream (vs OTA)

Then yes, you don't have to pay extra for the Locals in HD

But in this case, the OP was refering to OTA.
Which you don't have to pay for either, with the exception of getting the antenna and having it installed


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Location, location, location.
If you're living in or near a major market (NY, LA) you can get CBS, ABC, NBC and FOX in HD through Direct at no extra charge. It will be the MPEG2 stream. There will come a time when MPEG2 will be discontinued, but that can be a couple of years away. 
If you are in an area where local HD is only avialable through MPEG4, there is no HD DVR that can record those channels. But it's on the way, but it won't be TiVo based.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

pacman if you buy a newegg.com HDtivo, it will be owned, and you are in an area where you can get OTA good enough, it's well worth the $400 plus 5 a month mirror fee for the HDtivo and free OTA locals (assuming you like the big 4/5/6 networks programs because if you dont, it's a waste of money since you dont like paying 10 bucks for the other limited HD stuff). 

Of course getting locals can be as easy as a paper clip stuck in the RF hole or has hard as several hundred bucks to pay someone to walk along your roof with an antenna while you check out the signal and have them move 6 inches at a time to shoot through a 'virtual tunnel' to the towers (bet you cant guess who went thru that). 

If you have good local OTA, the HDtivo will even be an OTA tivo years down the road as long as you pay your 5 bucks a month fee. And I just recently was told that the SD stuff will NOT be going to mpeg4 any time soon. So if you only want OTA HD and are happy with SD on directv, then this unit really is for you. It will last a very long time. 

If on the other hand you may be disappointed in a year or so if they put those other satellite HD networks in mpeg4, then you may want to hold off. But heck, most of the 'good' cable channels aren't even HD yet IMHO. And i can't imagine if they did go HD that directv would get them up that quickly. Look at how slow we are getting natl go/food/history hd.


----------



## JoelCFC25 (Apr 25, 2006)

newsposter said:


> And I just recently was told that the SD stuff will NOT be going to *mpeg4* any time soon.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dont tell earl....he pulled the same mistake last week and i corrected him


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Yah Yah... I know... I didn't make a stink about it..

SD to MPEG4 (With the exception of maybe NEW channels, but even that is a stretch)
Isn't going to happen for a VERY long time...

As you would have to replace approximatley 40,000,000 recievers out there
(16,000,000 subscribers ~2.5 recievers per subscriber)

If you wanted to drop SD-MPEG2


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

darn these public boards! can't hide anywhere

But i do think it's important that people on here realize SD wont go to mpeg4 so they will not need to worry about their HDtivos becoming doorstops (some paranoia and other dire warnings on multiple boards about the impending shutoff!). I doubt most of us would mind using it for SD and OTA for a very loooong time.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

newsposter said:


> I doubt most of us would mind using it for SD and OTA for a very loooong time.


Count me in on that. All locals OTA. I also get the occasional Fox Sports AZ HD broadcast of the Diamondbacks on channel 95. Aside from Starz HD, there is nothing else out there that I'd be looking for.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

PacMan3000 said:


> For example, I've checked a couple sites like Best Buy or Circuit City. It says you can buy an HD receiver with Tivo (and I would want it with Tivo since I currently have a non-HD Tivo receiver) for $499.99.


Costco is selling the HR10-250 for $429.99.


----------



## mig991 (Jan 28, 2003)

I am sure this has been mentioned many times over, but if you go thru DTV you can get a very good deal on the HR10. Give them a call first.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Clarification on charges please?

If you own your HR10-250...
I expect to pay for the "receiver" half of the unit, but not any leasing of the DVR. So I'm expecting the same price as I paid for the HD receiver I'm replacing (with the DVR).

I also understand we have to pay for the tivo service... $4.99/month? So, net net, I pay an extra $4.99 for my new DVR. Is that what you meant by the DVR fee??

PacMan - I just bought mine from newegg for $399 plus tax and shipping - I think is was $424 total. Still cheaper than Best Buy. Haven't gotten it yet but word from forums is to expect they are a valid vendor. Also, I just cancelled the HD package - wasn't worth it for us - but you may want to try it out and see for yourself. I also am lucky enough that an indoor antenna (Terk HDTV amplified) is working for me - $59.99 at Best Buy (but you can get cheaper thru Amazon). **BUT** you should check to see if you can get OTA first. Your HR10-250 won't be worth much if you can't get OTA HD.


----------

